# Guinea Pig report #1



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Recieved my sample of Wolfe Rub Bold yesterday. I decided to try it before I leave Friday morning. I cooked a half pork loin & a 2 lb. chuck roast(all I had on hand). I used apple wood for the milder flavor and a few chunks of hickory for the kick. 
A taste right out of the bottle seemed a little salty, but then sweet with a bit of heat. 
The pork loin was the juiciest I have ever made, I left it unstuffed to get the full effect of the rub. 
The bark (the thick bark) the rub made seemed to hold in the juices of the (notoriously dry) pork. 
The chuck's flavor was totally different. It still had the spiceness but not as strong as the pork, alot more sweetness. I think it could have been the fact that I foiled the chuck and not the pork.
Anyways here's the pics.


















In my honest opinion, I am amazed at the difference of the 2 types of meat! The rub formed an excellent bark & flavor. I hope someone tries this on ribs! Good stuff Wolfeman 
I really liked  it and I think you should stick with the recipe you have


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 24, 2006)

MMMMMHMMMMMM yeah, totally hungry!


----------



## Finney (Aug 24, 2006)

Good looking meat there Puffy.  
Glad that you liked the new rub on the meat.

_See you next weekend._ 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Recieved my sample of Wolfe Rub Bold yesterday. I decided to try it before I leave Friday morning. I cooked a half pork loin & a 2 lb. chuck roast(all I had on hand). I used apple wood for the milder flavor and a few chunks of hickory for the kick.
> A taste right out of the bottle seemed a little salty, but then sweet with a bit of heat.
> The pork loin was the juiciest I have ever made, I left it unstuffed to get the full effect of the rub.
> The bark (the thick bark) the rub made seemed to hold in the juices of the (notoriously dry) pork.
> ...



Thanks Guinea Pig #1!  First of all, great job cooking.  You did a great job as usual.  I think out of the bottle it's a litlle on the salty side too, but once cooked it looses the saltiness, I thought.  I based the rub on beef, so that explains why it was "Bolder" on the pork.  I tried it on chicken and have to agree with you, it's definitely stronger on the white meat.  

Thank you Puff for your review, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for choosing me as a Guinea pig  
Good luck


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks darn good Puff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 24, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Recieved my sample of Wolfe Rub Bold yesterday. I decided to try it before I leave Friday morning. I cooked a half pork loin & a 2 lb. chuck roast(all I had on hand). I used apple wood for the milder flavor and a few chunks of hickory for the kick.
> A taste right out of the bottle seemed a little salty, but then sweet with a bit of heat.
> The pork loin was the juiciest I have ever made, I left it unstuffed to get the full effect of the rub.
> The bark (the thick bark) the rub made seemed to hold in the juices of the (notoriously dry) pork.
> ...



Maybe it was because one was beef and one was pork!  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] 

It all looked good Puffy boy, nice job!

I also tried my Wolfe Bold tonight on some rag steaks. I dusted them a little to light and couldn't really taste the rub, but I'll be trying it again this weekend and let you know then!


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks good puff!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 25, 2006)

I got mine the other day.  Just gave it the "right out of the bottle" taste test.  Very good flavor.  I think this is going to be great on chicken.  I'll give it a test run this weekend.


----------



## allie (Aug 25, 2006)

Great looking food, Puff!  

Haven't tried any of the Wolfe rub myself yet but after we get this cooking thing down, I might have to order some.  Don't want to waste it on a bad cook. LOL


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 25, 2006)

good lookin meat you got there puff, looks tasty


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 25, 2006)

kpigout said:
			
		

> If you're looking for any more guinea pigs, I'll be happy to give you a Texas twist on it.



Or if you want a real opinion from the q capitol of the world, KC, you can send some my way!! Heck, I'll even PAY for it.  [smilie=a_upsidedown.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 25, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> kpigout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry, MBF is offering to pay to send it to North Carolina....I'll take delivery...send him the bill.   Thanks guys!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":5o4ppmou]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry, MBF is offering to pay to send it to North Carolina....I'll take delivery...send him the bill.   Thanks guys!!!  [/quote:5o4ppmou]

Why would he send it to NC, don't you live in SC?? [smilie=bump.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 25, 2006)

I have more Guinea Pigs in mind................................................keep looking in your mailboxes!


----------



## cflatt (Aug 25, 2006)

dang, wouldve loved to see a magic bottle in the order I just got


----------

